# What do you wear around your neck and face???



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

What kind of things can you buy that covers your neck but can also pull up over your mouth and nose to cover them


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you mean a neck gaiter?


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

NXTZ tube. 
It's super comfy, warm/breathable and looks sick! (I've got last year model. For a 10-11 line they provide more options to choose from (for a dif temps conditions and needs).


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

A beard and on super cold days a UA hood


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

I think its called a balaclava (sp?)
or sometimes I wear an Airhole face mask


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

NXTZ are really good I have one you should take a look at them NXTZ: Style. Comfort. Technology


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

hey thanks for the replies. and yes something that you wear to keep your neck warm as well as covering up your mouth and nose. i was looking at the NXTZ's and they are pretty cool. im not a big fan of the whole crazy color thing to make you stand out but they have some ones that i like


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

so i was lookin on the NXTZ and i like the the black tube one, but whats the difference between the micro mesh tube and the dry tx tube. they have black in both those categories and they look the same but one is $17 and one is $30. obviously its the different material they use to make it but what is different about it and is it really that big of a deal to buy the cheaper


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I just use a turtle fur fleece on the super cold days. Their fleece is pretty thick so if you have to pull it over your face it does become more difficult to breath, but generally that is the least of 2 evils in the situations where I use them the most.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Just Double up two bandanas, that cost like $2.50


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea i understand the turtle fur fleece on really cold days but im just lookin for something light and something to keep dry, which is why doubling up two bananas prob wont work b/c they will get soaked


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Well depends on where your riding and how cold and the weather factors and such. I ride Park City and Brighton with doubled up bandanas and only the outside one has ever frozen on me but my face stays warm. It only got wet on warm days but thats why I just wear them on my neck on the warm days. But if you wanna spend more why not. Im just a broke college student ha.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

ha im also a broke college student lol. but im from maryland so usually where i ride is not that cold compared to other places. but im going on a trip up to Tremblant in Canada and its gonna be really cold there


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Ha well id say give the double up a try. I mean what can it hurt? Bandanas are cheap, or you could go to the fabric store and buy a yard of fleece and sew a neck gaiter yourself. I have a couple of homies that do that too. Thats way cheap and you can get some pretty sick patterns.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i'd go with a balaclava if youre going up to canada, bandanas definitely dont cut it in the cold


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Might find sometihng here, I have 2 Seirus masks, 1 for mild weather, and 1 with neck gator for colder weather. 

Amazon.com: seirus face mask


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

a beard. I'm not ugly enough for a mask.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> a beard. I'm not ugly enough for a mask.


I AM!! :laugh:


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

ha wish i could grow a beard thick enough to keep me warm. but i was lookin at the under armour balaclava because, the seirus ones look nice too


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Keffiyeh. Been using one for 3 years now.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

I just wear a generic fleece helmet sock under my helmet. Works great!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

UA Hood.

It's tight on my bid head though so I have to wear with my nose exposed to prevent nose smashage. If it's cold, I'll use the UA with a bandana over it to take care of my nose


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> UA Hood.
> 
> It's tight on my bid head though so I have to wear with my nose exposed to prevent nose smashage. If it's cold, I'll use the UA with a bandana over it to take care of my nose


is the ua hood like really tight on your mouth and nose? my head is like a normal size, so its not massive like you say yours is lol


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

clark3554 said:


> is the ua hood like really tight on your mouth and nose? my head is like a normal size, so its not massive like you say yours is lol


Yea, it is really tight on my nose :laugh:

I have a flat, 63cm head. I emphasize flat because if that 63cm was on a rounded face, a lot of my fitment issues would go away (same reason I can't wear baseball caps)

Put it this way... go look at the Burton billboard beanie. You'll notice that it's meant to be worn loose. On my head, it's basically like a skull cap haha.










You can see in the UA pic that there is no loose material around my nose/mouth area. It's tight. I can barely breath with it ground level so on the cold mountain it's worse.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn, that looks uncomfortable


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> Damn, that looks uncomfortable


I actually love it other than the nose smash lol. I don't cover my nose when I wear it. I'll put a light bandanna over it if my nose gets cold. 

What I really love about it is the moisture wicking property. I wear it under my helmet.

My wife and sis in-law love their UA hoods. No nose smash for them lol.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea that does look pretty tight. i think im gonna go try one on to see what its like


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

These look really appealing too. I'm going to pick two up soon. Artic for colder days and regular to wear over my UA hood.

ARCTIC YOWIE® | OUTDOOR TECHNOLOGY


----------



## Karaca86 (May 5, 2010)

go with the NXTZ. By far the best choice.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Turtle Fur all the way! I love the hood that holds it up. It fits great under my helmet and i can pull it up over my nose or keep it under. I don't care how it looks as it is comfortable and warm. If you do go with one of these, I highly recommend getting two as they do get rather wet and because of the hood, you can't spin the wet part to the side or back.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Karaca86 said:


> go with the NXTZ. By far the best choice.


Expensive though


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

One of those 1/2 ninja masks (like half of a UA hood) and a fleece jacket that, when fully zipped, covers my neck.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

NXTZ on semi-cold, non-windy, days (25-40 degrees f) and Turtle fur gaiter on blustery days.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> Expensive though


yea i agree with you there. 30 bucks for the top of the line one....


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

4 pages and no mention of Airblaster's Terryclava? It's warm enough to be used as a beanie but is also thin enough to fit under most helmets.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

i feel like if that got wet it would just get soaked and heavy on your face


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I vote for the UA Balaclava, I absolutely love wearing that thing.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

UA Hood ftw - though I don't actually wear it over my nose, and usually not mouth due to it being harder to breath


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris2347 said:


> UA Hood ftw - though I don't actually wear it over my nose, and usually not mouth due to it being harder to breath


i would prob be pullnig it down a lot just to talk and breathe easier and stuff, but when you pull it down under your chin is it like really tight on your chin/neck or anything like that


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I always wear an airhole bandana


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i have a couple nice scarfs that i wear on colder days but other then that i dont use anything.


----------



## nvrfalter (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> i'd go with a balaclava if youre going up to canada, bandanas definitely dont cut it in the cold


doubling up bandanas works fine for me, it's more the wind chill that will bother u.


clark3554 said:


> ha im also a broke college student lol. but im from maryland so usually where i ride is not that cold compared to other places. but im going on a trip up to Tremblant in Canada and its gonna be really cold there


that should be fun!


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Currently, I rock a UA hood as many others here do. I agree it's hard to breathe at times, but when it conditions really suck, I'm glad I have it and the pros definitely outweigh the cons. Plus, you can go full ninja-mode. 

I just ordered one of these Ride QI masks, which look awesome. I read that they won't help you in extremely cold conditions, but I'm sure these + UA hood will work wonders together. I'm sure they'll do fine on your average condition days though, and they're highly breatheable. Definitely check the UA Hood and Ride QI masks out.

Ride Qi


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

dr4ke said:


> Currently, I rock a UA hood as many others here do. I agree it's hard to breathe at times, but when it conditions really suck, I'm glad I have it and the pros definitely outweigh the cons. Plus, you can go full ninja-mode.
> 
> I just ordered one of these Ride QI masks, which look awesome. I read that they won't help you in extremely cold conditions, but I'm sure these + UA hood will work wonders together. I'm sure they'll do fine on your average condition days though, and they're highly breatheable. Definitely check the UA Hood and Ride QI masks out.
> 
> Ride Qi


I used mine all last season and so far this season. It gets a little chilly when it's stupid stupid cold, but it's bearable. If it's so cold that you can't man up with this mask on, then you don't need to be in that type of weather anyways.


----------



## Clorox (Nov 22, 2010)

I've currently just been rockin' the beard as it's the easiest, cheapest solution I've found so far. I think on the really cold days I'll probably wear a bandana though. The UA hood seems pretty cool, but I feel like it would annoy the piss outta me if it's constantly rubbing against the beard ever time I move my head. 

Also the beard has the added bonus of letting me know when I should head in, take a break, and grab something to eat. Once I feel that the chunks of ice in it have combined to form one solid sheet on my face, it's time to stop for a bit. I figure it's the equivalent to wrinkled fingers in the bath tub.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Beard here as well but on super cold days last year I wore the UA hood. I did not like how tight it was so I just bought a barney kook and plan on trying it out this weekend


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

Places that sell pants like dickies and steel toe boots, more of a construction worker/good quality product store carry lots of cool things. I go to Marks work wearhouse and they have velcro bandanas with porting that isn't really noticeable and its insulated as well so you stay nice and toasty.


----------

